# normally calm baby now really fussy at 8/9 months.... help! !



## J.Entwistle

Ladies, for the sake of my sanity... My lovely chilled out son has turned into an absolute terror! I've patiently waited it out... For 3 weeks! Every day is almost constant screaming all day if I leave him to play by himself.

I thought it was teething as hes tugging at his ears,red cheeks and horribly bumpy gums but still no teeth. 

Hes crawling everywhere and pulling up to standing on everything so when i take him away from potential danger he screams the place down.. Arghh :-\

Also we moved house 3 weeks ago so i thought the new surroundings might be the issue... But still going on! My oh works 12 hour shifts so the days can be really long when all he does is scream at me. 

That wall sure does look very tempting to bang my head against. Lol.

Any ideas whats up? My HV is round tomorrow to meet us so i will also mention.


----------



## m0us3

Hey, i'm sorry, no help here but didn't want to read and rn, i'm having the same sorta problems with my lo, he is not crawling or sitting yet tho so i think some of his paddys are down to frustration poor thing :/ Hope it gets better for you soon :hugs:


----------



## J.Entwistle

Thanks hun, good to know its not just mine. Just wish i could do something or know what it is. Hes super stubborn, as am i and we are driving eachother crazy!

Hugs to you too! Hope your LO goes through this stage quickly! X


----------



## MissMaternal

My LO has just turned 8 months and is also a very chilled out baby, but the last week she has started fighting her naps and screaming when I try to get we to sleep, she also has started waking up 4+ times in the night for no apparent reason. She normally only wakes up perhaps once... Will be stalking for answers!! X


----------



## xhanne

Im going exactly through same thing!!!!!!!my son is 8 months old he is crawling holding into things to stand..my god!!if i move him away from things that he can get hurt he screams and cries!!and he is also not feeling well right now theres more teeth coming through,has a virus,ear infection,throat,fever...


----------



## Lau88

Ahh I feel for you. My lo started this about 7 months and has just got worse and worse, she's one in just over a week. She now refuses to sleep in her cot and has taken to full on meltdowns unless she's asleep on me. I'm like a zombie atm. Good luck.


----------



## OmarsMum

There is a growth spurt at that age. Omar was so chilled out baby but he started to go through the same phase at 8.5 months, he learned how to crawl, cruise & talk during this period, he was so fussy & he went through a sleep regression. It took 5 weeks to settle. This growth spurt is very developmental xx


----------



## J.Entwistle

OmarsMum said:


> There is a growth spurt at that age. Omar was so chilled out baby but he started to go through the same phase at 8.5 months, he learned how to crawl, cruise & talk during this period, he was so fussy & he went through a sleep regression. It took 5 weeks to settle. This growth spurt is very developmental xx

Thankyou so much OmarsMum, didnt even think about growth spurts! Makes so much sense. Hopefully it will pass soon and we will all live to tell the tale ;-)

Thanks ladies, nice to know we aren't alone! Xx


----------



## Bambers

It's a phase. My LO did exactly the same between 7 and 9 months, wouldn't lay still at nap time, went from being a happy baby to a bad tempered one and made my days seem so long. Just before 9 months she became an angel baby again and then at 11 months the tantrums started...that lasted a couple of weeks and now it is night waking 6/7 times due to permanent teething. They are all phases and they all pass...part of the wonderful and hard journey of being a parent. x x x


----------

